# Strengthening lower leg for finning/rucking



## Appaloosa123 (May 2, 2019)

I have begun doing fin work in the pool and notice weakness/mild pain in my tibialis anterior when I run/ruck after swimming. Any advice for strengthening and rehabbing the lower leg would be fantastic.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2019)

@Igumbin -

We have a number of rucking related threads.  Please review these and attempt to join one of them before starting a new thread on the topic.

All rucking, all the time...

Closed.


----------

